# Truefire Easter Sale



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Truefire has their annual Easter sale on - hourly 40% off and 3 for 50% anytime. 

I quite like these courses myself - I have done the Blues Progressions, 50 Rockabilly Licks, Slide Power and starting the Two Handed tapping lesson. Got my eye on the Sonny Landreth slide course and the Country survival guide (Jason Loughlin).

Have fun!

http://truefire.com/


----------

